# Cummins Plowing



## snowman79 (Nov 27, 2007)

Im looking to get a good truck for working. Snow plowing and towing trailers is what ill be doing the most with it. I know i want the 5.9l. I need something that gets decent gas mileage. I like the looks of the Fords but the engine gets crappy mileage and a lot of problems. I need something with a lot of power etc. How are the suspensions on these trucks? Any problems....i know i want the crew cab 4 door. short box. With that combo is it liable to hang a western plow on the front? Thanks...anything not up to par about the dodge and cummins?


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

I have 2 of them a 2001 and a 2003 both automatic, diesels I have had no problems to speak of plowing with either one of these trucks! We work them hard and they just take what ever gets thrown at them. And the fuel milage is very good considering what its doing, we average 15 plowing in town and around 22-25 highway driving


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

It really dosen't matter if you are looking for a crew cab becasue dodge didn't start making them till 2003 but if you are looking, I would stay away from anything before 2002 if you want an auto trans. Dodge had a tough time figuring out how to transfer the power of an engine down to the road.


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

The auto transmission issues were actually fixed in the 1998 and later models for the most part. My 2001 has the original transmission with 110,000 on it, it's been a plow truck and daily summer trailer puller since new.


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

the cummins will handle everything you throw at it. the trucks are pretty strong and i don't think youll have to worry about anything other than maintaince. i have a 2007 cummins quad cab short bed diesel (auto) and you can put a 8 1/2ft western pro plow and still be under the front gvwr. As for pulling trailers a cummins is about as good as it getswesport


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

05 CTD Qcab short bed.......8ft Snoway Plow......runs, plows and tows great.......


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

*89-93* VE injection pump 
*94-98* P Injection pump "P pump" Watch out for the KDP (Killer dowel pin)
*98.5-02* VP injection pump Dont get a "53" block... they tend to crack between soft plugs.
** common failure of the VP injection pump is due to bad "lift pumps" so RUN a fuel pressure gauge!!!!
*03-07* Common Rail injection pump Early models have lift pump issues as well as injector issues so be aware of that....
*07.5- present* introudction of the 6.7L common rail. They have a few TSB's out for them with regeneration issues with the diesel particulate filter...

Overall you cant lose with a CUMMINS!! just know what your buying and put GAUGES on them!!!! Towing and PLOWING youll want a Pyrometer and Trans temp gauges. as well as Fuel pressure and Boost to check performance.

Good luck on the search!!

Ian


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

There is nothing than my truck hasn't done that I have thrown at it. Tows my trailers, plows snow, and has a ton of power thanks to all the mods I have done. My truck has 84k on it and still runs strong. I think the auto's in these trucks are good as long as you keep fresh fluid in it. I change mine once a year as well as the front/rear diffs and transfer case. I run an 8ft. Western on mine without any issues. Added a set of 2" spacers and the front end doesn't squat at all with the plow all the way up.


----------



## snowman79 (Nov 27, 2007)

What kind of fuel mileage should be expected. With diesel prices reaching 4 bucks is it worth it for the extra torque and power? I need something to pull a goosneck and other things for the work i do.


----------



## rjfetz1 (Dec 2, 2006)

snowman79;536478 said:


> What kind of fuel mileage should be expected. With diesel prices reaching 4 bucks is it worth it for the extra torque and power? I need something to pull a goosneck and other things for the work i do.


Reaching - Look again $3.99 they are there and only going up


----------



## duff daddy (Mar 4, 2008)

if your going for a late 90's cummins check with hte owner i guarentee if they have had it for a little bit and it has over 100k they have done both the injection pump and transfer pump. if htey havent be cautious of them, once the transfer pump goes htey useually just replace them and later (from as shortas 2 weeks all the way to a month) youll find the vehicle has no power and or wont start/run. this is because the injection pump has failed why you ask??? ill tell you... when the transfer pump goes, the injection pump has enough power to pull the fuel up but how the pump stays lubricated is from excess or return fuel and then back to the tank. when the transfer pump failes there isnt any excess thats why the vehicle feels liek its "lacking power" when the transfer pump ****s the bed... other then that check the brakes, fuel lines and just the front end stuff can get expensive but they are decen trucks 

(this coming from a guy who ownes a 99 7.3 w/189k


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

duff daddy;536531 said:


> if your going for a late 90's cummins check with hte owner i guarentee if they have had it for a little bit and it has over 100k they have done both the injection pump and transfer pump. if htey havent be cautious of them, once the transfer pump goes htey useually just replace them and later (from as shortas 2 weeks all the way to a month) youll find the vehicle has no power and or wont start/run. this is because the injection pump has failed why you ask??? ill tell you... when the transfer pump goes, the injection pump has enough power to pull the fuel up but how the pump stays lubricated is from excess or return fuel and then back to the tank. when the transfer pump failes there isnt any excess thats why the vehicle feels liek its "lacking power" when the transfer pump ****s the bed... other then that check the brakes, fuel lines and just the front end stuff can get expensive but they are decen trucks
> 
> (this coming from a guy who ownes a 99 7.3 w/189k


Lift pump is the common term for that and yes, Dodges lift pumps suck! If you do anything, add a extra lift pump down by the tank. Dodge diesels only have a lift pump under the hood. It is like sucking the fuel through a straw from the back of the truck to the front. If you add a secondary lift pump by the tank, this will push the fuel to the factory lift pump. This will make you injection pump last a alot longer.


----------



## Matt L. (Feb 4, 2008)

snowman79;536078 said:


> Im looking to get a good truck for working. Snow plowing and towing trailers is what ill be doing the most with it. I know i want the 5.9l. I need something that gets decent gas mileage. I like the looks of the Fords but the engine gets crappy mileage and a lot of problems. I need something with a lot of power etc. How are the suspensions on these trucks? Any problems....i know i want the crew cab 4 door. short box. With that combo is it liable to hang a western plow on the front? Thanks...anything not up to par about the dodge and cummins?


i got the 04 1 ton quad cab short box , s.r.w. with the cummins. had to replace upper and lower ball joints and put new front axle u joints on while it was apart anyway ( everything is greasable now) that was last summer. i put a 9' 2" boss v xt on it in feb. 08 and it handles it great , pushes snow like a dozer. mpg is good with the plow on ( just shy of 17 on highway) can get as good as 21 unloaded on highway. has always started for me even at 30 below after sitting 8 hrs. until the end of my shift. as for the ride it is not bad at all i mean u can feel the difference when comparing it to a half ton of course but it doesnt feel like the old lumber wagon saying. when its got a load on it you feel like it floats down the road. nice and smooth. just my 2 cents. hope it helps.:salute:


----------



## duff daddy (Mar 4, 2008)

Philbilly2;536721 said:


> Lift pump is the common term for that and yes, Dodges lift pumps suck! If you do anything, add a extra lift pump down by the tank. Dodge diesels only have a lift pump under the hood. It is like sucking the fuel through a straw from the back of the truck to the front. If you add a secondary lift pump by the tank, this will push the fuel to the factory lift pump. This will make you injection pump last a alot longer.


true you could put the second pump in the take but they do make a conversion for the pump to go in the tank, so you just have the 2 pumps insted of 3.


----------



## snowman79 (Nov 27, 2007)

so ive found a couple that i like, one is an 06 5.9l, other is 05 5.9, i like the look of the 06, has clearance lights, BFG all terrains. I have a few questions though. How well does the interior hold up. Its a work truck and i dont like anything fancy but the interior kind of looks cheap. Also if i were to pull a trailer with a skiddy on it, would she squat any in the back. Or would i have to look into some add a leafs.


----------



## duff daddy (Mar 4, 2008)

HELL yea ill pull a skid steer, as far as will it squat, sure but thats what makes it ride nice haha, as far as the interior, ive seen them all as far as mint to completely hammared one thing to watch out is the o4's get the worst fuel ecomony out of the late modle 5.9's


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

DONT do the in tank upgrade!

FASS
AIR DOG
CARTER
HOLLEY 

all are great "pushers" to keep the LP and IP fed


----------



## Booman70 (Feb 7, 2007)

actually the 03s and early 04s get the best mileage because they dont have the third injection event the 04.5s and up have. And as far as pushing snow it will push tons of it. And towing your probably still better off even with diesel being a $ more @ the pump because youll b getting almost twice the mileage a gasser loaded down would get


----------



## redhusky91 (Mar 16, 2008)

my 01 has the camper springs & sway bar, along with tow & plow packages (heavy springs & dana 80). Planning on picking up 3ton coal, will see what the springs do then.
also have a FASS pump & 1/2 line, holds 13 psi under load & 17 at idle. My front end cost me $1k for ball joints & tie rod end. truck has 235K on the clock. A few mods, boost max at 36= almost to much power. 18 mpg


----------



## Snowplow71 (Feb 12, 2008)

We have a 2002 Dodge 2500 Cummins. Personaly, I love this truck. Go down the road with the window down listening to the turbo whistling. Plowing, this thing is a BULL! It has a Meyer 8' Commercial Plow, that we are putting wings on. The other day, we had delivered topsoil to a ****** of a guy, and got stuck. Had about 5 yards still in the body, of a International 9300 and the dodge was in 4 Low and 1, and it pulled that thing out and didn't even flinch. Didn't even rev high enough for the turbo to fire up. I could go on and on but this this awesome!


----------



## AL THE MAN (May 29, 2008)

Mr Snowplow71, do you prefer your dodge over your chevy. Overall which would be cheaper to run.. regular maintenace (excluding oil prices)


----------

